# New shape Gtr



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

Looking for a 2016 onwards new shape Gtr with 650+ bhp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Preferred colour, miles,owners,history?


----------



## ke57le (Dec 28, 2015)

Must have some sort of history or receipt of work done.
Colour doesn’t bother me tbh
No more than 60k miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would’nt put my money into a eba with more than 40k on the clock, mileage gtr’s tend to hang around And have to be cheap to move them on.

what sort of budget were you thinking?


----------

